# all the cool people get banned...



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

i have noticed a startling trend happening...the people i am trying to make friends with are getting banned...a lot.

at first i thought it mere coincidence...
then i thought the problem was with my, making friends with the wrong crowd like usual...
now i realize however...all the mods are out to get me...they want me gone but im to good at walking the grey area between distasteful and bannable....

but my day will come...i cannot last forever..

but i will keep the memory of my fallen comrades alive...

this is for you, Gengbenghis Khan, may your flaming troll ass continue being a douche forever...as long as ur still funny


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

If you walk the area I'm in, you're going to be hunted down, don't you know? It's all one big conspiracy.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmmm..

I wonder, I too often push the envelope, but I feel I am quite harmless most of the time.... still.. i have my moments where I do not know if I even am aware of what I am doing xD


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

NO ROB, NOT YOU TOO!


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I would be shocked if Rob ever got banned. He's harmless and adorable.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

wouldnt be shocked if i got banned tho...would ya aubrey?

seriously tho imma start counting how many of my friends get banned...i bet ill have the record


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I really haven't seen you do anything even remotely skirting the line.
You're adorable too...don't you worry. :wink:


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

lol...i called all the INFPs fairy fagoots once..

lance gave me a talkin to though...we got through it

and i didnt mean it...i had just been sleeping under a bridge to much...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've had a lot of friends who have been banned, too. It doesn't necessarily mean someone is out to get us. In fact, many of mine were banned while I was still a moderator, and I had the chance to see that it was for legitimate offenses, despite the fact that I considered them likable. Maybe your friends are breaking the rules. It doesn't make them horrible people, nor does it say anything about your character.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm glad you were reasonable about it. I'd be sad if you got banned.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I see myself getting banned even though I'm not cool.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Why would anyone ban you, Near?


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

_When evening came, Jesus was reclining at the table with the Twelve. And while they were eating, he said, &#8220;I tell you the truth, one of you will be banned."

They were very sad and began to say to him one after the other, &#8220;Surely not I, Lord?&#8221;

_:laughing: That's how I feel reading all these comments...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Well snail........Apparently I argue too much or some nonsense(watch me get in trouble for this.)


----------



## TempusFugit (Feb 26, 2010)

Too frickin true.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol.. look at how much of my friends list on here is banned. And I can say that they were all banned for trolling or shit talking - because I know each individual case. It isn't a conspiracy lol. The board just actually has moderation.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, and a special thanks to whomever it was who banned shai gar. :x


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Most of the people banned and your so called friends were the same person wanna.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

lol, thats an explanation that makes sense...thank u lance.

seems like a good idea..just troll this site over and over and over and over and over...

just waste your and the rest of u conspiring mods time...forever...and ever...ill even get on at libraries and shit too..

ill have 3 or 4 different troll accounts going at once...ill fucking no-life that shit like i did world of warcraft...

nah...ill just make nuther acc named wannaBhunterSthompson and be a good lil boy


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

By the way I am TreeBob not Lance.


----------

